# Kayak or Nucanoe??



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello all, just wanted to pick your brains a bit seeing you all know more about kayak/canoe fishing then I do. But I'm really wanting to get started in it. I have had my eye on Jackson Kayaks but I also saw some videos on Nucanoe and was wondering if anyone out there has had any experience with them and how they felt about nucanoe vs kayak. Thanks ahead of time for any responses!


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

If you are looking at hybrids test paddle a native ultimate way more comfortable and paddle faster than a nucanoe..


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Huge, heavy, and slow but you could probably do jumping jacks on it.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

BigFoot158 has a Nucanoe I'm sure he will chime in soon .


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Get a Nucanoe and a 9.9


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for input guys, who'd of thought trying to buy a kayak type vessel would be such a task...lol I'll probably just go for a Jackson.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Pretty much every kayak designed for fishing seems great when u are looking for your first one, untill u find one better. Lol 


Test paddle as many as possible untill you find the perfect boat for you.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Pretty much every kayak designed for fishing seems great when u are looking for your first one, untill u find one better. Lol
> 
> 
> Test paddle as many as possible untill you the perfect boat for you.


Great advice I will have to stop by Columbus Kayak and inquire about test models/demo kayaks....Thanks


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

What are you looking for a single seat or tadem?


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Pretty much every kayak designed for fishing seems great when u are looking for your first one, untill u find one better. Lol
> 
> 
> Test paddle as many as possible untill you find the perfect boat for you.


Man you nailed it there...my kayak life story


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Knopper, first question is, how do you plan to use it? What type of water, fishing, rec boat, overnight trips? Putting in at a ramp or dragging it through weeds for a few hundred feet?

I don't own a Nucanoe but I'd bet under the right conditions it will out shine a Jackson product.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

BigFoot158 said:


> What are you looking for a single seat or tadem?


More then likely, mainly single seat. I have a 5yr old who may go out with me occasionally. But I have a big boat for family outtings. Was mainly thinking for solo trips.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

backlashed said:


> Knopper, first question is, how do you plan to use it? What type of water, fishing, rec boat, overnight trips? Putting in at a ramp or dragging it through weeds for a few hundred feet?
> 
> I don't own a Nucanoe but I'd bet under the right conditions it will out shine a Jackson product.



Well there's the magic question...lol I guess I am looking for something with all around use, without having to purchase 3-5 different things. I am 5min from Alum so that's where I'd be doing most of my fishing. But I'd really like to meet up with fellow yakkers and try some river fishing (really haven't done that since my Colorado days). I'd mainly be using it as a fishing platform, possibly doing some overnight camping/fishing trips with possible people from here. Thanks for all your time.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

They are nice but it all comes down to a point of how wide is to wide!

You either want to paddle with efficiency or plow and and get tired of doing long paddles.


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes as mentioned, I carry both NuCanoe and Jackson boats at Columbus Kayak. Both brands make some great products, and really does come down to intended use, and some personal preference. 

And regarding demos for anyone reading, we will be doing lots of this when the weather breaks. Specifically, I can arrange one-on-one demos for anyone, 7 days a week. Also, we will be scheduling some demo events, hopefully starting by end of March where we will take several boats to a location (Alum Creek, Hoover and others are in the works) so people can come out and try out a few different boats. More info to come on these demo events as we get schedules/special use permits solidified. 

In the meantime, I currently have 30 boats here in the store, so at least being able to see them in person may help anyone who is curious. Thanks, Bret


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

wide opn said:


> Yes as mentioned, I carry both NuCanoe and Jackson boats at Columbus Kayak. Both brands make some great products, and really does come down to intended use, and some personal preference.
> 
> And regarding demos for anyone reading, we will be doing lots of this when the weather breaks. Specifically, I can arrange one-on-one demos for anyone, 7 days a week. Also, we will be scheduling some demo events, hopefully starting by end of March where we will take several boats to a location (Alum Creek, Hoover and others are in the works) so people can come out and try out a few different boats.
> 
> In the meantime, *I currently have 30 boats here in the store, so at least being able to see them in person may help anyone who is curious.* Thanks, Bret


Thank You Bret (My WISH)
As far as I know, there are NO outlets in NE Ohio???
Like near Pymi, Mosquito & or ASHTABULA.

If a vendor were to load up a semi, with say 30 'yaks', and take them to a beautiful place like Ashtabula Park on a week-end in May or June, I'd say that he'd be able to sell a HUNDRED Or TWO!
The Youtube videos are very helpful,,,, but speaking for all of the N E newbies,,, WE definitely need a test-ride, & Columbus is just too far for multiple trips. 
Hopefully, someone can come up with a way to demonstrate kayak models in NE Ohio.


----------



## wide opn (Feb 1, 2013)

Doboy said:


> but speaking for all of the N E newbies,,, WE definitely need a test-ride, & Columbus is just too far for multiple trips.
> Hopefully, someone can come up with a way to demonstrate kayak models in NE Ohio.


Well, actually I'm already giving some serious thought to such ideas. I'm originally from Hartville, where my parents and brother Beau still reside. I come up that way all the time, and I do hope to create some events in that area, or AT LEAST somewhere in between that would be more accessible for some NE guys. My brother fishes Milton alot, so I really expect to have some boats there often. Could be a good opportunity to demo, so I will keep working on that.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Cleveland kayak...has a ring to it ...lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I went with Nucanoe because I knew my daughter would be with me most of the time. I like it ability to go from single to tandem in seconds. I have done 3 day trips with two people caring everything from drinking water to cooking and sleeping supplies in one hauls not to mention fishing gear. Paddles as good as any in guess i got compliments from other boater about the speed in which I was traveling ( and I had two people only one person paddleing).

It has the ability to care a trolling motor or gas motor not like other kayaks. I guess thats why they call it a hybrid yak. Other kayak owner have to mod for just to get the trolling motor on them.

Stability depends on your being able to balance yourself took me a while but I have master it. Being 300 lbs and clumsy it took a while for me to get my water legs.

Which ever you decide I hope your happy with your choice.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

BigFoot158 said:


> I went with Nucanoe because I knew my daughter would be with me most of the time. I like it ability to go from single to tandem in seconds. I have done 3 day trips with two people caring everything from drinking water to cooking and sleeping supplies in one hauls not to mention fishing gear. Paddles as good as any in guess i got compliments from other boater about the speed in which I was traveling ( and I had two people only one person paddleing).
> 
> It has the ability to care a trolling motor or gas motor not like other kayaks. I guess thats why they call it a hybrid yak. Other kayak owner have to mod for just to get the trolling motor on them.
> 
> ...



BigFoot, I greatly appreciate your input on the nucanoe. It's going to assist me in making that decision...Thanks again!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Knopper76 said:


> BigFoot, *I greatly appreciate your input on the nucanoe.* It's going to assist me in making that decision...Thanks again!




YES Bigfoot, same here.
I believe your the first to comment on the Nucanoe.
Specially tandem, speed & KIDS!
Maybe in the near future, you'd be kind enough to post some tandem pics?
I've seen every Youtube vid on the Nucanoe Frontier 12 vrs the Jackson Big-Rig,,, but a 'PLUS' coming from the 'horses mouth' means everything.
Thanks again


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> Now, if your decision making process takes you to a Nucanoe, don't you have to consider old canoe also?


lol I dont thinks so.


----------



## Niceman (Aug 1, 2005)

I have the Nucanoe Frontier 12. I purchased mine for the same reason Bigfoot bought his. I bought it with the intention of having a stable boat for my daughter. It is a slower kayak, but it is very stable and comfortable. It's easily converted to a single person kayak. Storage is a little limited so I made a kayak crate. Great for lakes with a trolling motor. A little heavy, but not bad with a set of wheels. The stablility is great. Hope this helps.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I was looking at the Nucanoe on their website, it looks like a good flat water boat. It's really wide though, much more than either the Jackson Big Tuna or Big Rig so I'm guessing it won't be a fast or easy paddle.

It also has a deeper draft than my 'Cuda, but in big water 5" doesn't matter unless you are paddling in it. If you can, put your scupper plugs in, it may decrease the draft and make it an easier boat to paddle.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm on my second year of my 10 foot nucanoe and yes it is wider but it was one of the reasons I bought it. Maybe a little slower but never had a problem keeping up with fishing friends.
I bought the 10 foot since it was lighter and retiring last year I wanted a yak that I can handle by myself. I have a wheel trolly and now I explore many coves in Sandusky Bay that the adverage boat would be unable to explore with the depth.
It's opened a new world with places for me to go and seeing that I'm always in search of Crappies I have come to love mine.
I tried both the 10 and 12 foot before purchase and leaned to the 10 foot which for me turned into a great choice.
Don't know if this helps, but I thought I'd share.
JimG


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Check out http://www.esbfishing.com they did a great review of the nucanoe with many instal tips. There are some great articles there as these guys know there stuf


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

